# Can you lose weight on a poor diet?



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, I have been fat for a long time and need to at least lose about 80 pounds until I'm a decent weight.

Problem is with my diet and exercise.

My parent's buy all the food and takes no suggestions from me on what to get. They do not buy anything healthy at all. It's always junk food, sodas, lots of sugary cereal, plenty of meat, no vegetables or fruit at all, lots of white grain, and plenty of fast food.

And I have no self- discipline so with these-sugary snacks and high carbohydrates in the house I gorge like crazy. -.-

What can I do to lose weight until I can afford to get my own food?

I tried talking to my parent's they won't budge or let me pick out anything their not used to eating. And everyone in my house is obese aside from my little sister that is blessed with a high metabolisms. So they could stand to lose weight also.

Exercise is a big deal for me too because I am too embarrassed to be seen outside doing any activity. But when I am in the house it's too many distractions and I'm on the computer or watch TV all day.

So I need some advice. I'm starting to drink only water now so thats an accomplishment. <3


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

Hmm, I think I might had read about that too.

Haha. I guess I'm going to have to try and do something like that until I get my own money for food. I'll keep update with the progress. 

I'm really trying to get healthy this time around but I guess just gonna have to wait. :b

Thanks for answering Sin.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes. It's a good thing you have meat at the house. Just look up your BMR and eat 300-500 calories below that. I assume you don't have a weight set so do a bodyweight routine to mitigate muscle loss. It's not the ideal route but it's probably healthier than keeping the fat on.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh my! Your parents need an intervention! This actually kind of pisses me off. My parents never made us 'eat our vegetables' or anything like that, but my mom ALWAYS brought home more healthy options than delicious treats when she went to the store. 

I'm trying to think of solutions for you, but I'm drawing a blank. It is REALLY hard to avoid the crappy foods if they are within arms reach. It will take a lot of willpower, just reach deep down and try to avoid the urges! Try to do the best you can with what you've got. :stu


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

u can get down to an appropriate weight by just reducing ur calories and exercising at an appropriate level but inorder to get like lean and fit u will have to eat an appropriate amount of calories made up of the right type of foods

so basically if u want to just be not-overweight just reduce ur calories and take a hr walk every mourning or so... if u want to be fit, and in shape ur going to have to change the food ur eating and the amount and exercise


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

creasy said:


> Yes. It's a good thing you have meat at the house. Just look up your BMR and eat 300-500 calories below that. I assume you don't have a weight set so do a bodyweight routine to mitigate muscle loss. It's not the ideal route but it's probably healthier than keeping the fat on.


My BMR says 2064 so that means I eat around 1500 calories.

A quick question how do I know how much am eating exactly or do just use an estimate?

Body weights look fun but the motivation wasn't there for me to continue. Got bored quickly.

I would love to start swimming or roller skating but no money haha.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

milwaukeegirl said:


> My BMR says 2064 so that means I eat around 1500 calories.
> 
> A quick question how do I know how much am eating exactly or do just use an estimate?
> 
> ...


Look at the packaging. For fast food there are pdf charts you can download from the restaurant websites that detail the nutritional content of their menu items.


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

Evo1114 said:


> Oh my! Your parents need an intervention! This actually kind of pisses me off. My parents never made us 'eat our vegetables' or anything like that, but my mom ALWAYS brought home more healthy options than delicious treats when she went to the store.
> 
> I'm trying to think of solutions for you, but I'm drawing a blank. It is REALLY hard to avoid the crappy foods if they are within arms reach. It will take a lot of willpower, just reach deep down and try to avoid the urges! Try to do the best you can with what you've got. :stu


I know. I know. Neither did mine. Don't remember the last time I saw a vegetable or fruit eaten by anyone in the family. xD

Outpost Natural Foods is hiring so I'm going to force myself to apply maybe if I'm lucky get a job there. Solves my food problem. Plus I really like that store. :boogie

​


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> u can get down to an appropriate weight by just reducing ur calories and exercising at an appropriate level but inorder to get like lean and fit u will have to eat an appropriate amount of calories made up of the right type of foods
> 
> so basically if u want to just be not-overweight just reduce ur calories and take a hr walk every mourning or so... if u want to be fit, and in shape ur going to have to change the food ur eating and the amount and exercise


So very simple and yet so hard for the week willed individuals like myself :teeth


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

if you want to lose weight and poor get a job as mover you exercise and make money to buy veggies


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

monotonous said:


> if you want to lose weight and poor get a job as mover you exercise and make money to buy veggies


Would love too if I can find those type of jobs. No luck with UPS or FedEx..sides only qualified for retail and fastfood apparently *shrugs*

I'll find a way.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Running regularly is a good way to manage your weight. Also drink lots of water it will fill you up faster so that you don't eat as much junk food.


----------



## brunteca (Jan 17, 2013)

If you eat fewer calories than you burn, you're going to lose weight. That doesn't mean you'll be healthy.


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol. Alright Im already drinking water now straight for about 2 weeks now so I got that down. 

I usually wake up at around 2pm or so. So I'll stay out of the house until It's time to eat at 8pm. Then eat smaller portions at that time and I'm good right? lol

Got it.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

@milwaukeegirl... yea you really gotta buy your own food (are you eligible for food stamps?) It sounds doubtful but try teaching your parents about healthy nutrition... tell them how much you love them & you don't wanna see them with medical problems early in life or at all.

There are exercises you can do at home (basically move more) but it's better overall with proper nutrition


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

Maverick 9 said:


> @milwaukeegirl... yea you really gotta buy your own food (are you eligible for food stamps?) It sounds doubtful but try teaching your parents about healthy nutrition... tell them how much you love them & you don't wanna see them with medical problems early in life or at all.
> 
> There are exercises you can do at home (basically move more) but it's better overall with proper nutrition


Since I live in their house they kinda forced me to get food stamps and they use them all.

I'm not one to be mushy and tell the family I love them and stuff but we had a conversation about this and they said and I quote,*"We have lived our lives and will eat/buy whatever the hell we want. The world is going to hell in a hand basket so we might as well enjoy the little pleasure we still enjoy out of life. If you want to get healthier food buy it yourself." * End quote.

They are a riot aren't they? :lol

They already have health problems so it's too late for that lmao.

My father even said once everyone leave he's going to go off and die somewhere. He lived his life.

I'm trying hard to find a job but anxiety and low confidence has been preventing me being calm in interviews and calling employers.

Until then, I'll eat less of everything and exercise in doors. Too cold outside. :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's all about calories. That simple. You can lose weight eating literally anything so long as you don't eat too much of it. Americans have this obsession with low fat foods, yet are the fattest population on earth. The French have a diet high in fat, yet they're notably thinner than Americans. The difference is they eat small portions, having no concept of super-sizing, eating from plates that are mostly empty. Plates that would cause most Americans to say "where the hell's the rest of the food?"

Back in 2006-2007 I went from 272# down to 172# with a combination of eating smaller portions and walking. I only marginally changed what I ate; it was mainly just eating less. And walking was my only exercise. Yup, walking, that thing few deem to even be "real exercise" -- well, unless you're elderly where walking is literally as fast as you can move.

I found the keys to weight loss are exceedingly simple & obvious. Sticking too them isn't easy as my current weight of 235# would demonstrate.

If you want something that's filling, healthy, cheap, and non-perishable may I suggest oatmeal. Unlike fresh fruits where it's a race against time, a tub of oats will still be fine two years from now.


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

Know how simple it is makes me feel so stupid. I know it's calories in calories out but like you said it is difficult. It's just easier to just accept that I am a fat ******* and like food.









I got all the info just need to put it in practice now.

Starting tomorrow I'm going to start using the "baby plates" to control my portions. As for exercise I'm lazy I'll admit that but walking is something I can force myself to do.









Thanks for everyone suggestions and comments I appreciate it. Sorry for posting a question with such an obvious answer. <3


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

You most definitely can. Just measure your serving sizes with measuring cups and read labels. When I lost weight my go to meal was 3 crunchy tacos from taco bell 170 calories x 3 = 510 calories.

BTW don't eat 500 under your BMR. Your BMR is how many calories you burn in a motionless state. It doesn't include the calories you burn doing daily activities.


----------



## ricymardona (Dec 17, 2012)

If you want to loose wait then go for morning walk do some physical exercise, yoga and control your diet chart add some vegetables in your meal.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

milwaukeegirl said:


> Well, I have been fat for a long time and need to at least lose about 80 pounds until I'm a decent weight.
> 
> Problem is with my diet and exercise.
> 
> ...


it sounds to me like you are using excuses when you say you havent got your own money for food and your parents wont buy anything healthy.

it seems that your problem is that you love junk food too much and don't want to give it up or admit to this either

if thats the case then my advice to you is to TRANSITION.

you don't have to give up all of your favourite foods. the thought of giving up all of your favourite foods is enough to put anybody off healthy eating.

ideally you want to reach the stage where mon-sat you eat healthy and then on sunday you eat whatever foods you want. that might seem too daunting right now and thats why i'm suggesting that you transition. take is as slow as you want. simply start by eating a healthy breakfast but still eating your favourite foods for the rest of the day. stick with that for 3-4 weeks until eating a healthy breakfast is a habit. after that maybe change your dinner to a healthy meal and stick with that for 4 weeks etc.... then aim for a full day of healthy eating followed by a full day of junk food

just keep taking it step by step

*also you have got to figure out the reasons why you eat so much junk food. no person needs to eat lots and lots of junk food. they only do because either they are bored, lonely, depressed etc.... so you've got to figure out why you do it. if you eat junk food because you are bored then try and find something else , instead of food that will releive the boredom. if you do it because you are depressed then figure out why you are depressed and how to overcome your depression


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

If you find yourself on the computer a lot then there're loads of exercises on youtube you can do in the privacy of your own home and at your own leisure.

Also it's definitely possible to lose weight on a fast food diet. I met an anorexic who was on a diet of macdonalds fries and diet coke, I don't recommend this though, she had a number of health issues both psychologically and physically and this diet definitely caused at least half of them. Just saying it's definitely possible. 

Try to have a high fibre diet. Cereal tends to contain a lot of fibre, just check the packaging for calories and fat so that you don't go over and definitely try to have a variety of food. Do your parents buy eggs? If so that's where you should be looking for protein as red meat (unless it's lean) contains a lot of both normal and saturated fat.

Have a boiled egg or two for lunch with brown bread or toast, not necessarily everyday but it's good for maybe once or twice a week. Just don't go too far under your recommended daily amount and if you get in an hour's exercise a day you'll find yourself shifting the weight fairly rapidly.

Here's a positive note if you feel you're quite obese, the heavier you are, the faster you'll lose the weight. The rate you lose it will slow down as you start to reach a normal weight for your height so don't be disheartened if you find you're not shifting as much later into the diet. This just means you're getting closer. As soon as you reach your goal you can go up to a normal calorie intake just keep up the exercise (you'll be used to it by then) and try not to revert back to normal habits. Try not to eat at least three hours before you go to bed as this is when your metabolic rate will be at its lowest. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

If you have a car and money, you can go grocery shopping yourself. if not, maybe you know a dear person that wouldn't mind taking you to the grocery store?? Also you should warn your parents about their physical health. Maybe that would help them. my mom is the total opposite. She only buys fruits, vegetables, even soy patties.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, you have to buy your own food but the good news it's very cheap. I lost 30 lbs in less than 2 months by simply keeping my calorie count to under 1000 calories per day. 

I bought:
Progresso light soup -- 100 calories per serving
Frozen broccoli 
turkey cold cuts for sandwiches
Greek yogurt to mix with fresh fruit as a desert
Skinny Cow low calorie ice cream sandwiches -- 140 calories each!
drink only water, lemon water or seltzer water.


Bottom line keep calories under 1000 / day. Read labels. Search the Internet for low calorie suggestions. You need a little variety and some low calorie sweet treats for those cravings.

The first few days are hardest. After that you'll be surprised by how good you feel.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> Yes, you have to buy your own food but the good news it's very cheap. I lost 30 lbs in less than 2 months by simply keeping my calorie count to under 1000 calories per day.
> 
> I bought:
> Progresso light soup -- 100 calories per serving
> ...


The part in red is terrible advice.


----------



## kungfuchicken (Feb 18, 2013)

milwaukeegirl said:


> Well, I have been fat for a long time and need to at least lose about 80 pounds until I'm a decent weight.
> 
> Problem is with my diet and exercise.
> 
> ...


With the fast food issue you might wanna check out the Eat This Not That website by mens health.

Assuming your parents let you order yourself there are healthier options on most fast food menus that you could try.

Eat This Not That will help you make the best use of fast food menus.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I think it also depends on your genetics, body, or metabolism as well. My younger sister has the worst diet, she doesn't eat any meat or vegetables, and lives off of food like white bread, nachos, pizza, chocolate, doughnuts, french fries, and drinks diet sodas and alcohol. She's skinny as can be, and has actually been losing weight recently, possibly due to stress with school and work, but her diet is horrible. She doesn't even work out, I don't know how she survives lol 

And no, she isn't bulimic. She does take vitamins, so that may or may not be what's keeping her alive. The rest of my family eats normal food, and has to put in extra work to stay lean. I'm not sure where she inherited that.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

milwaukeegirl said:


> I'm not one to be mushy and tell the family I love them and stuff but we had a conversation about this and they said and I quote,*"We have lived our lives and will eat/buy whatever the hell we want. The world is going to hell in a hand basket so we might as well enjoy the little pleasure we still enjoy out of life." * End quote.


you know, that is a solid answer you just can't counter... except to walk away quietly... i guess parents do know everything :blank


----------



## Adwian (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes you can. Next time you go get fast food, get a water instead of a soft drink. And instead of going medium or large, get a small.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

Well in theory you could live on nothing but potatoes and milk for the rest of your life. The best thing you can do is eat smaller portions and exercise more. Try to choose the healthiest thing out of all the unhealthiest things you have to choose from, look at the label and see what's in there. 

But seriously your parents won't budget a small amount of money to get you some healthy foods you want personally? That is kind of messed up. Also do you at least get to order yourself when it's fast food? There are healthy options out there if you seek them out and order them. 

I know it's easier said than done however when you have all this comfort food tempting you all the time, that stuff is addicting but it is worth it to make changes. But you have to make small subtle changes to start or you are setting yourself up for failure... (skip the cheese on a sandwich or don't order a double, choose a smaller side and drink, etc)


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd love to walk/jog all day, but I work from 8-6 (commute included). I wake up too late to walk in the mornings, and it's pitch black by the time I get home. Sometimes I walk on my lunch break for 40mins but I don't feel like that's enough for me and I can't get all sweaty.

Find a nice walking trail, or I believe you can use your local high school's track to run? Not sure about colleges; there aren't any in my town.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

You can also not eat the sides, just eat the burger. Fries themselves have a lot of calories.


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

I do make alot of excuses especially when it comes to bettering myself. Half the time I don't feel like I'm worth the effort so I don't do jack and revert back to being lazy and eating crap.

At start of my depression I was 160 and that was 4 years ago now I'm at my highest I've ever been at 235 and still depressed. 

Anyway, I got my plan on what I'm going to do diet wise. Just stay out of the house somehow until it's dinner time...I can't eat if I'm not at home and broke right? lol

As for exercise I'm not doing it until I'm back to 190. It may take away but I have my reasons..

I'll see you guys later. lol Maybe make a weight progress thingy. dunno.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

We barely have friuts or veggies. That's just how it is when you're poor.


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> We barely have friuts or veggies. That's just how it is when you're poor.


Aint much of a poor issues but not giving a crap about fruits or veggies.. they can afford it if they wanted too they just don't care. Heck, neither do...I still don't I just want to get back at my original weight again. Health be damned.


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

paulyD said:


> it sounds to me like you are using excuses when you say you havent got your own money for food and your parents wont buy anything healthy.
> 
> it seems that your problem is that you love junk food too much and don't want to give it up or admit to this either
> 
> ...


Depression and bordem..plain and simple. This houses makes me depressed everytime I walk through the door. Bordem because I don't do jack but sleep all day and stay up all night and yes because I love junk food too much. 

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

milwaukeegirl said:


> Aint much of a poor issues but not giving a crap about fruits or veggies.. they can afford it if they wanted too they just don't care. Heck, neither do...I still don't I just want to get back at my original weight again. Health be damned.


That sucks.


----------



## harbringer (Feb 26, 2013)

Its entirely dependent on 'Calories in vs calories out ' there is a dieting lifestyle called 'if it fits your macros IIFYM.' otherwise known as flexible dieting, have a google search on what it is about. but the best diet i can think of is eating whole foods, you wanna loose weight cut down the starchy carbs and eat veges and meat, leave a bit of fat on the meat as well just slowly cut down on simple sugars and other processed crap. so a meal would be Steak with tons of greens like cabbage so it actually fills yer up, season it with herbs. you will come to a stage where you will hit a plateau, that's where you will have to add a bit of starchy carbs in to keep your metabolism humming. when you are training and i mean weight training, high intensity interval stuff and other forms of conditioning its best to test and adjust your carbs and food accordingly till your find your sweet spot, a mirror is a good indicator for fat loss. Training you should be doing is high intensity interval training like sprinting, bodyweight conditioning (burpees). there are a lot of resources out there online, home made sand bags for training. long distance is well if you enjoy that sorta thing go for it.


----------



## geese (Aug 25, 2012)

*"We have lived our lives and will eat/buy whatever the hell we want. The world is going to hell in a hand basket so we might as well enjoy the little pleasure we still enjoy out of life."
*That is actually a really really ****ty excuse, their lack of proper food is almost undoubtedly making them feel worse than if they ate proper meals. Not to mention the effect it could have on their kids.
You should really get your parents to go to a doctor or something, who will explain the problems that poor diet choices can have. 
I knew someone who got scurvy because they were living off of ramen and Doritos  They wern't even overweight though.

You can of course lose weight even if you're eating crap, if you minimize portions/ expend more energy. It's just that you will face other health problems cause of lack of nutrients.


----------

